

Microsoft .NET Apps on OpenShift - OpenShift
https://www.openshift.com/blogs/microsoft-dot-net-on-openshift

======
nailer
Makes sense. But Cygwin SSHd in 2014?

I know Red Hat own Cygwin! but Windows Ops people want a native shell, not
bash - Red Hat should get a Powershell Server license, or write their own
replacement.

